# Grilled Opalka Tomatoes



## atomicsmoke (Sep 7, 2014)

Bought some tomatoes from the farmers market to freeze. Work with them pushed supper back a bit, so I thought a snack would help.

Grilled tomatoes with Parmigianino, oregano, olive oil and balsamic vinegar.













IMG_20140907_173612.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 7, 2014


















IMG_20140907_173604.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 7, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 7, 2014)

Those sound awesome !  Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 7, 2014)

Tasty looking Maters! Nice Smoke!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 7, 2014)

Long day at "the office". I also came home with 2 bushels of eggplants. Here they are after roasting and peeling, bagged for freezing












_20140907_225740.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 7, 2014


















IMG_20140907_213003.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 7, 2014






And here is a picture I might as well put in the " nose to tail" section












IMG_20140907_222734.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 7, 2014





Anyone knows what's in the jars?
Liquid drained from the eggplants after peeling. Excellent in soups, stews, sauces.

Supper was frugal ...as expected...with such workload. Only cooked the ...whole barn: brisket, pulled pork, turkey. Of course re-heats. 












IMG_20140907_182623.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 7, 2014





Roasted some new crop potatoes as a side. Skin and all.

Just before 10 we finished the tomatoes (blanched, skinned, bagged).












IMG_20140907_213444.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 7, 2014


















IMG_20140907_221501.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 7, 2014






I am dog tired...imagine the kids (they helped).


----------

